# Add 100 SSR Points or Wait for Contemporary?



## littlestar (Apr 5, 2008)

I got the e-mail from our guide that time was running out on SSR. We've scaled our DVC points down to 110 right now (our plan has been to add more points at a resort with the longer end date). I enjoy staying at SSR (Grandstand section in particular). So we could add 100 points on now basically for a pretty decent deal with the $500 gift card. Or, should we wait for the much speculated Contemporary DVC? I'm just wondering if it is really going to be DVC and what kind of price it will sell for.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 5, 2008)

The consensus seems to be that the building work at the Contemporary resort will be part of DVC.  The low building next to the main Contemporary was demolished to make way for the new tower.  If you search around on the internet you can find the posts with the papers/floor plans filed with the local government in Orlando stating that it will be a timeshare resort.  I believe the name given was Kingdom Towers.  Apparently DVC is not rushing to sell but the building is well under way.  Many people are speculating as to costs since it will be such a desirable location- some of the views will be over the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, we decided to take the 100 points at SSR. With the giftcard, the price per point works out to $89.00 a point, plus we get 2007 points. We split the points into two 50 point contracts (so it could be divided between our 2 kids). If Contemporary comes on board, I may add some there, too.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

I think a lot of members will be buying the Contemporary DVC. I know I would do it myself if they ever get around to officially announcing it. I have been waiting for Hawaii but Florida is a lot easier to get to.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 5, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Well, we decided to take the 100 points at SSR. With the giftcard, the price per point works out to $89.00 a point, plus we get 2007 points. We split the points into two 50 point contracts (so it could be divided between our 2 kids). If Contemporary comes on board, I may add some there, too.



Is 100 points the minimum to buy to get the discount & gift card?  Did you get a full 100 points for 2007 (with no MF to pay)?  Would you mind breaking the costs down?  You can send it in a PM if you'd lilke.

Thanks, 
  Kathy


----------



## littlestar (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know about the 2007 dues yet - I forgot to ask. They usually prorate them from the day of purchase. I just called our guide today. We will definitely get all 100 2007 points and our guide said they were bankable since we are existing members adding on. We are splitting the points into two 50 point contracts and I am going to use the $500 gift card towards the purchase. It's basically $8,900 for 100 points (Disney pays closing since we're existing members). 100 points is the minimum to get the SSR discount and gift card.

My most favorite DVC is Villas at Wilderness Lodge, but we sold those to get the longer end date at SSR for the kids down the road. Hopefully I'll still be able to book a one bedroom at VWL in the middle of January (slow season) with SSR points.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 5, 2008)

Buy where you WANT to stay.

SSR will ALWAYS be the best deal as it is the least expensive in both cost per pooint and annual dues. However, if you want to stay at the Contemporary at holiday times, you will have to be an owner there.

You can always buy a small contract now 25-50 points and add-on later. This, at least, gets you into the DVC family.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations!   

Contemporary is probably a year or two down the road.  SSR you can use now!  Enjoy!!!

Katherine
(waiting for Grand CA not so patiently)


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Well, we decided to take the 100 points at SSR. With the giftcard, the price per point works out to $89.00 a point, plus we get 2007 points. We split the points into two 50 point contracts (so it could be divided between our 2 kids). If Contemporary comes on board, I may add some there, too.



Congrats on your add-on purchase!


----------

